# anyone have a 5Dmk3 and a kenko TC?



## wickidwombat (Apr 4, 2012)

I contacted kenko about the TC not working on my 5Dmk3
and their response is they dont have any problems 
this is interesting and leads me further to believe that my camera has a problem
does anyone else have a 5D3 and kenko teleconverter or extension tubes to test and see if they are getting
AF infor thorough mine just displays 00 in the aperture location


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 4, 2012)

no one else has this combo that can check this for me?


----------



## johankh (Apr 4, 2012)

Kenko extension tube 36 and 400-2,8 IS and Canon EF 2,0x III Extender, no problems for me on my 5Dmk3
Af works fine for me


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 4, 2012)

johankh said:


> Kenko extension tube 36 and 400-2,8 IS and Canon EF 2,0x III Extender, no problems for me on my 5Dmk3
> Af works fine for me



thanks mate that confirms that something is really flakey with my unit
if i put the tube and a lens on it displays 00 for aperture
then take it all off and put the lens only on turn the camera back on it still wont register the lens
have to take the battery out and put it back for it to work.


----------



## WJM (Apr 4, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> johankh said:
> 
> 
> > Kenko extension tube 36 and 400-2,8 IS and Canon EF 2,0x III Extender, no problems for me on my 5Dmk3
> ...



I think an "extension tube" is something different then a TC. So you cannot say: "Because an extension tube (of someone else) works on the 5DmkIII, the TC (of my own) should also work on the 5DmkIII".


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 4, 2012)

WJM said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > johankh said:
> ...


sorry i forgot to mention i have those extension tubes too that report aperture, i get the same error with the extension tubes


----------



## WJM (Apr 4, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> WJM said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



That suggest that it is a problem with the connections. Most extension tubes (at least the ones I own/owned) supplied a direct connection between the contacts on the lens and contacts the camera. No electronics involved (but I don't know about your tubes). I think you might want to check if the connections are good.

I once owned a Sigma TC which gave the same problem. If I attached the lens (a Sigma 70-210/2.8 in this case) with the TC and locked it in place it gave a lens failure (aperture 00, etc). But when I twisted the lens and TC a little back and forth (there is always some slack) it sometimes started working. I tried to clean the contacts of the TC which gave some results. Not enough though so I stoped using the TC (I didn't want to short ciruit my camera). For me it was a easier decision because it was a 2x TC which had quite a impact on IQ.

Of course getting support is quite impossible when using a third party part: Canon 'blames' Sigma and Sigma 'blames' Canon. Same with Kenko ...


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 4, 2012)

WJM said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > WJM said:
> ...


the tubes report aperture and retain AF
if i put the TC or tubes on the 5dmk2 or 1D they work fine
on the 5dmk3 from day 1 just displays aperture 00 so it doesn't seem to be a problem with the kenko parts
kenko suggested cleaning the contacts too but no joy there


----------



## drjlo (Apr 10, 2012)

My Kenko 1.4x telplus pro 300 GDX teleconverter does not work with Canon 5D MkIII. Actually, the only lens that works with Kenko is Canon 70-200 f/2.8 MkII. Everything else, even Canon 135 f/2 which works with Canon teleconverter, just causes the camera to freeze up after one shutter click, requiring battery swap to unfreeze. 

My Pro-Optic extension tubes do work with 5D MkIII.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 10, 2012)

drjlo said:


> My Kenko 1.4x telplus pro 300 GDX teleconverter does not work with Canon 5D MkIII. Actually, the only lens that works with Kenko is Canon 70-200 f/2.8 MkII. Everything else, even Canon 135 f/2 which works with Canon teleconverter, just causes the camera to freeze up after one shutter click, requiring battery swap to unfreeze.
> 
> My Pro-Optic extension tubes do work with 5D MkIII.



its interesting your 70-200 II worked mine didn't none of my lenses worked. all generated the 00 error and locked up the camera. only removing the battery would clear it.


----------



## wayward (Apr 10, 2012)

Can confirm the 5d mk3 and Kenko TC 1.4 pro 300 with 24-105mm work perfectly at 5.6


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 10, 2012)

wayward said:


> Can confirm the 5d mk3 and Kenko TC 1.4 pro 300 with 24-105mm work perfectly at 5.6



awesome news, so it looks like its a body by body issue not a firmware or design issue then


----------



## Renato (Apr 10, 2012)

Can some one report if there are any issues using the Kenko 2x 300 PRO. I have previously used the 2x 300 pro with a canon 300mm f/4 on a 7D body and it WORKED VERY WELL. The strange thing was that all the photos reported f4 but all came out great. I have ordered 5D MKIII and would like to know if the 2x 300 pro would work with this lens combination to purchase it. Thanks


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 19, 2012)

Renato said:


> I have previously used the 2x 300 pro with a canon 300mm f/4 on a 7D body and it WORKED VERY WELL.



For the sake of completeness: I've got the 1.4x dgx for my 60d today. It works w/ my 70-300L with no problems, reports *correct* extended focal length and aperture and does af at f8 anyway. Working my 100mm non-L macro, too, but as the Kenko site says has issues but much more minor ones than expected: it only doesn't af when in the last bit of macro distance and otherwise works fine. Image quality is very good and for this price and size, they should sell it with the 70-300L by default because the phase af @f8 is a little slower and a somewhat less precise and more prone to hunting, but given the high standard of the lens it's just damn convenient.


----------



## spinworkxroy (Apr 21, 2012)

I believe it was discussed that there are different "series" of the Kenko DG in the same model and some will work and others won't
I have the 1.4 DGX (the black one not the white one) and so far every single lens i own works with it, even my Tamron 70-300 f4-5.6 will focus at 300mm f8 to my surprise so yes, the Kenko will work with the 5D3 no issues for me..


----------



## swampler (Apr 22, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> I contacted kenko about the TC not working on my 5Dmk3
> and their response is they dont have any problems
> this is interesting and leads me further to believe that my camera has a problem
> does anyone else have a 5D3 and kenko teleconverter or extension tubes to test and see if they are getting
> AF infor thorough mine just displays 00 in the aperture location


I have a Kenko 1.4x and 2x TC that both work with the Mark III.


----------

